# Hanoverian / TB cross How to register foal



## Fatcat13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I am totally unfamiliar with Warm Blood registries. I have had some real hard luck with my horse over the past few years and threw in the towell last February when I had to put my QH Appendix hunt seat mare down. I just gave up on owning any more horses. However, I came across a Hanoverian/TB cross 2yr old today that I really like. The owner has all types of papers regarding the Hanoverian sire and TB dam... I cannot remeber their names right now... MY QUESTION: can a 1/2 Hanoverian 1/2 TB foal be registered if the dam was not approved? I don't know if she was or not. If not, and the foal can still be registered, what would a person have to do? What does it mean to have one inspected for registry? I am not familiar with the hunter/jumper world... do they have regular flat classes (not over fences) and if so, are unregistered horse welcome? Thank you for any responses.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Unfortunately if you want the 2 year old to be registered in the Hanoverian studbook, the mare will need to be assessed and approved by a studbook representative as a foundation mare. Otherwise the best you'll get is probably your countries generic 'warmblood' registry. 

I have a HanoverianxTB 2 year old as well, but his dam was assessed and approved by a visiting rep. He was subsequently branded with the Hanoverian 'H' and registered.


----------



## Fatcat13 (Jan 14, 2013)

How can I find out if the mare was approved?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Speak to the owners. If she's approved, she would have attended a Hanoverian inspection day, and will have papers as a Hanoverian foundation mare. Her registered name should now contain an 'xx' after her name, if she has been approved.


----------



## Fatcat13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you. I will try to track down the owner of the mare. 
PS... what are Hanoverian/TB best used for? Can they be shown w/o being registered? Does being registered in the Warmblood registry add any value or show opportunites?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i know a lot that are hunters and eventers ! as well as a couple who are dressage horses.

my hano/tb is registered as a hanoverian sport horse, but i didnt register her.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If you want to attend breed shows, they have to be registered under the particular breed registry. A HanoverianxTB will be treated exactly as a pure Hanoverian, not a cross, if the mare is approved and registered with the stud book. 

Their uses really depend on their breeding and the individual horse. I purchased my youngster as a Dressage prospect, his sire was imported from Germany and he is now one of the top Grand Prix Dressage stallions in Aust. Its looking like he has the paces and talent for Dressage, however like his sire, I'd say he'll be able to jump too.


----------



## Fatcat13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks. She seems to be a really sweet mare; not much handling, but the biggest, kindess eye. Measures to be 16 H. Bay with a forelock almost to her nose. Always thought Hanoverians would be tall. Maybe it was a short TB . Im too old to start jumping--have never ridden dressage, so I don't know what I'll do with her. But, since all I have done is sit in the house for the past year, maybe she'll be a good excuse to go to the barn again and if nothing else, maybe she can make a good trail horse or non-breed open show hunt seater.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Nope they're not all tall! Just like not all people are tall  

I have two registered Hanoverians, my 11 year old has fully imported bloodlines with successful Dressage horses and Show Jumpers on both sides. He is only 15.2hh. 
My 2 year old's sire is a whisker off 17hh, dam is just over 16hh and he is currently 15.2hh, I'd say he'll go just over 16hh.


----------



## Blingaling (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually, first you need to find out if the stallion was ever approved & by which registry. Just because he is Hanoverian doesn't mean he was ever approved by them. For example, he could be approved Oldenburg, RPSI, BWP, etc but not Hanoverian. Also find out of the mare was approved and where. At this point, you will also need to do DNA before you can register, which means obtaining samples from both parents as well (usually the sire will be on file somewhere IF he has a breeding license) and sending that in. You will also need a copy of the mare's papers and a breeding certificate if possible. To register the horse, you will need to attend an inspection over the summer (a few exceptions to that). What is the actual pedigree?

If neither parent were ever approved, then your options are next to nothing. _Maybe_ PHR or the very lowest books of RPSI, _possibly_ a Hanoverian COP. It's not as simple as the foal just being 1/2 Hanoverian and being able to register it like you would, say, a half Arab.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

It doesn't sound like there's any particular reason to register her, so if it's not easy to do (i.e. the sire & dam aren't already registered/approved) it's probably not worth pursuing. You might be able to register with the American Warmblood registry if you're in the U.S., and that might add a little bit of value if you ever have to sell her (or you decide to breed her)

I leased a Hanoverian/TB cross a couple years ago and he was ~16.2 or 16.3hh. I thought he was plenty tall enough, especially when he decided to buck me off :-| If the one you're looking at is 16hh as a 2 year old, I'd bet she'll end up at least 16.2hh. My BO has a Hanoverian who's taller than the measuring stick (18+ hh) and I have no idea how she even gets on him :lol:


----------



## Blingaling (Dec 21, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> It doesn't sound like there's any particular reason to register her, so if it's not easy to do (i.e. the sire & dam aren't already registered/approved) it's probably not worth pursuing. You might be able to register with the American Warmblood registry if you're in the U.S., and that might add a little bit of value if you ever have to sell her (or you decide to breed her)


Sorry, but this is the wrong attitude to have. For a gelding, I could see it, but it is important that mares be registered in some way for future breeding purposes, to keep track of the bloodlines (wouldn't want to breed her to her brother!) and make sure her foals have some place to go as well. 

AWS or AWR are both a really a terrible option and both registries are a big joke. PHR would be better if neither sire or dam are approved anywhere.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

This thread is useless without pictures!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Blingaling said:


> Sorry, but this is the wrong attitude to have. For a gelding, I could see it, but it is important that mares be registered in some way for future breeding purposes, to keep track of the bloodlines (wouldn't want to breed her to her brother!) and make sure her foals have some place to go as well.
> 
> AWS or AWR are both a really a terrible option and both registries are a big joke. PHR would be better if neither sire or dam are approved anywhere.


I did say that breeding or selling was a reason to register (because this is where the added value is). But not everyone is going to breed their mares (OP hasn't said anything about whether it's a possibility or not) and registering doesn't give a horse better conformation, temperament or talent (i.e. a poorly conformed foal is going to be hard to sell whether it is registered or not). 

I hadn't heard of the Performance Horse Registry until you mentioned it just now, so I can't comment on whether it's a more respected registry or not, or whether the mare or any resulting foals would be more valuable registered with them versus any of the other registries they would be eligible for (double registration might also be possible, but again, it's questionable whether that would be worthwhile or not)


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Blingaling said:


> *Sorry, but this is the wrong attitude to have. For a gelding, I could see it, but it is important that mares be registered in some way for future breeding purposes,* to keep track of the bloodlines (wouldn't want to breed her to her brother!) and make sure her foals have some place to go as well.
> 
> AWS or AWR are both a really a terrible option and both registries are a big joke. PHR would be better if neither sire or dam are approved anywhere.


Of course, the flip side of that is that it isn't important as if you don't register the mare the responsible thing to do would be refrain from breeding - which negates the "need to register" for breeding purposes argument.


----------

